
Copperhead, Guardian Project and F-Droid to Build Secure Mobile Ecosystem - e-sushi
http://blog.e-sushi.net/post/142166015174/copperhead-guardian-project-f-droid-to-build
======
a3n
"Please disable your ad blocker… thanks!"

